# Reduced Cost IBS Audio 100 Program?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

I heard from Heather that Mike's IBS Audio 100 recordings may be reduced from $120 to $89 in the US soon.Just an FYIEvie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes,the IBS Audio Program 100 has been reduced to $97 including shipping & handling, a reduction for $12 to $8 in shipping.Also, we have new sleek packaging, check it out on my link below!







Take care.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, can I get a refund? Only kidding it was the best money I ever spent in trying to find a cure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Jackie..............


----------

